# Besoin d'aide pour renouvellement



## Fleurs34 (22 Août 2022)

Coucou Les filles ! j espère que vous allez bien 
J’ai besoin d’un renseignement je suis du 34 j ai reçu mon dossier de renouvellement pour mon agrément 
Doit on y joindre les casiers judiciaires des personnes majeures vivant à mon domicile? Car c’est pas indiqué dans les pieces demandées.
Et doit-on joindre obligatoirement le planning des enfants accueillis car me concernant après 2 ans de pause, je compte reprendre si j’arrive à avoir des contrats d’ici là
Un grand merci pour celles qui pourront me répondre !!😉


----------



## Griselda (22 Août 2022)

Il me semble que non à présent ce n'est pas à toi de transmettre les casiers, seulement la liste de toutes les personnes majeures vivants chez toi et le CD fera lui même la demande du document.

Pour ce qui est du planning actuel de tes accueillis oui tu dois le transmettre mais evidement si tu n'accueille pas en ce moment ça parrait compliqué. Je ferais alors un courrier joint expliquant qu'actuellement tu n'as pas d'acueilli du tout mais ne desespère pas d'en trouver c'est pourquoi il est important pour toi de bien faire ce renouvellement.

Quoi qu'il arrive tu dois te referer exactement à la liste des docs qu'on te demande, ni plus ni moins.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (22 Août 2022)

Bonsoir

Je viens justement de faire mon dossier de renouvellement
Pour le casier judiciaire j avais une feuille a remplir pour chaque personnes majeurs de mon foyer  il suffit de remplir cette feuille et ensuite c est eux qui font la demande du casier judiciaire

Sur la feuille fallait indiquer nom. Prénoms . Adresse . Date et lieu  de naissance et nom et prénoms de chaque parents


----------

